# How to get white knees



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

My dd is taking a dairy beef feeder to fair in a few weeks. Despite almost daily baths the knees and hocks are still stained. Any suggetions for whitening...Otherwise he is looking pretty good. Thanks so much. Annie


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Peroxide or if just yellow/dingy the special blue shampoo they make for people with grey or white hair.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know what grooming is allowed in cattle, but in horses we just shave off the stained hair and they grow in new white hair. It is easy to keep new white hair white, with show sheen, frequent scrubbings. It is about impossible to un stain white knees/hocks. Would you get docked worse for stained knees, or shaved ones?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There are all sorts of products for removing grass stains from white horses. Also for removing stains from white show dogs.

Cowboy Magic makes a good grass stain remover.

If you aren't already bathing with Orvus, give that a try.


----------



## Kyan Myst Farm (Apr 12, 2007)

When my daughter showed dairy heifers for FFA, we'd buy these chalk/crayon type sticks, one in white and one in black, and use those on any spots we couldn't get to come clean by any other means or on spots that were scratched up. I know even after shaving the dairy heifers, sometimes the knees would still look dingy.

I believe I ordered the sticks from Valley Vet or Jeffers. They lasted forever.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd look in the horse section at the feed store! Green spot remover & quicksilver (small bottle, purple soap) usually works for me.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

White on White Shampoo for dogs should do it. There is an enzyme shampoo for stain removal for dogs that you heat up before you use it. I can't remember the name. I'll try to remember to dig around in the dog stuff and see if I can find it.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a paint mare with a completely white tail, naturally it turned a dingy yellow color. I had fantastic luck with oxy clean, just mix it up dilute it and sponge on adn let it sit for a while. It worked pretty well. 

Spray paint also works on knees and feet


----------

